# Boggs or red creek



## Matt1000 (Oct 24, 2016)

Ok I'm planning a trip soon and wanted some input.I like deep water and mud but my father in law can't go through all that since he doesn't have snorkel.
So out of boggs and boulders or redcreek which one has a decent area for a stock atv to ride around mainly trails iv seen videos of redcreek and seems like if u don't have a snorkel u won't get very far. Which is better for just riding for father in law where he can follow me without sinking his atv


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Last time I was at Red Creek (june 2014) I remember that there was always a way around the holes. Even twin ponds if you hit the trail to the right then cut left and it would drop you off by the moto cross track. But.....it has been a while since I've been there. They do have a lot of good trail ridding there as well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

either one is going to be fun. I would vote boggs but that's just me.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

never been to boggs 
but have rode red creek several times like Dave said theres are many trails an holes almost all have ways around them or you can do as i do an make my own path around them have had to do it several times to get around stuck atvs to pull them out


----------

